# opera 10.60 + flash videos

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich habe gerade ein opera update von 10.11 auf 10.60.

Normale flash Sachen gehen, aber flash movies zeigen nur an, dass sie was laden, aber sie spielen nichts mehr ab. Auch die /tmp/Flash* Dateien bleiben auf 0 bytes. 

Hat jemand das selbe erlebt?

edit: hab gerade ein downgrade gemacht und flash videos werden wieder normal angezeigt.

----------

## Knieper

Hier genau dasselbe. Opera hat mit jeder Version mehr Fehler...

----------

## pablo_supertux

Auf der Arbeit habe ich auch aktualisiert (debian lenny) und hier geht es schon. Scheint also doch irgendwie an gentoo zu liegen.

----------

## avx

Selbes Problem. ~amd64, "letzte" Flash-Version via nspluginwrapper. Games (Armorgames.com, miniclip.com), Werbebanner und reine Flashseiten funktionieren ohne Probleme, Videos (YT, Vimeo, ...) bleiben mit der Ladeanimation stehen. In Chromium funktioniert es. Flash-Downgrade würde helfen, allerdings hätte man dann wieder heftige und bereits ausgenutzte Löcher auf dem System  :Sad: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

ok, ich hab auf bugs.gentoo.org nicht nicht nachgeschaut, ob man schon ein bug report gemacht hat. Komme erst heute abend wieder heim, dann mach's ich es.

----------

## avx

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326841

Keine Ahnung, wo die Logik dahinter ist, aber wenn ich das .so-File in ~/.opera/plugins oder /usr/lib64/opera/plugins kopiere statt symlinke(wie's der default wäre), funktioniert es wieder einwandfrei.

----------

## lituxer

Ich habe es wie folgt gelöst.

```
rm -R  /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so
```

Damit die symgelinkte Version des libflashplayer.so weg ist.

```
cp /opt/netscape/plugins32/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/
```

 *Quote:*   

> Keine Ahnung, wo die Logik dahinter ist

 

@avx

Das Frage ich mich auch. Aber auf sowas muss man auch erst einmal kommen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

wow, tatsächlich, mit Dateien anstatt symlinks geht es. komisches Verhalten...

----------

